# wilkinsons silicone



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

I was wondering if the £1 silicone from wilinsons is safe for phibs as its is used to bathrooms and sinks i cant see anything wrong with it . 

and there expandeding foam said high flamable and harmfull are all expaneding foam like that.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The stuff used for bathrooms and sinks quite often has fungicides and other poisonous chemicals in it - which could be a problem for an amphibian.


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

It sai multipurpose though, that was why we thought it should be ok.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

but jack like i said to you in town today what about fungicides and you were like no no no it would be fine .


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

You said nothing about fungicides.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

If it's got fungicides then don't use it. I got mine from B&Q.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

does it not say on it if it contains fungicides? Typed silicone into wilkinsonsplus but couldn't find much, and nothing costing £1, so i can't have a read..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Jack Wheeler said:


> It sai multipurpose though, that was why we thought it should be ok.


"Multipurpose" is still for *people* use, and you aren't going to be licking the silicone in your bathroom or kitchen; people-use usually means you don't want fungus growing in it.

Aquarium silicone doesn't have any of the harmful chemicals once it's cured.


----------



## BAE (May 31, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> "Multipurpose" is still for *people* use, and you aren't going to be licking the silicone in your bathroom or kitchen; people-use usually means you don't want fungus growing in it.
> 
> Aquarium silicone doesn't have any of the harmful chemicals once it's cured.


yeah but people shave then dip there razor in the full sink then if they cut the water goes in the cut

and some brush there teeth and dip the toothbrush into the sink of water then contiue to brush

soid of thought it to be fine


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

BAE said:


> yeah but people shave then dip there razor in the full sink then if they cut the water goes in the cut
> 
> and some brush there teeth and dip the toothbrush into the sink of water then contiue to brush
> 
> soid of thought it to be fine


Amphibians absorb moisture through their skin. Being subjected to fungicides 24/7 would probably kill them. It's not like us just getting a small amount in a cut.

Honestly, it's not worth the risk. Just fork out another £5 for some aquarium silicone.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

ok i will just use the aquarium silicone . but on the wilkisons one it had hardly any thing on it .


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

rhys s said:


> ok i will just use the aquarium silicone . but on the wilkisons one it had hardly any thing on it .


You really are better safe than sorry.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've used the wilcosons £1 silcone for years and never had any problems, but then i also let it cure for a few days. All of the other wilco's silcones have fungercides in them, however as far as i can tell from me research the £1 stuff doesn't


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> I've used the wilcosons £1 silcone for years and never had any problems, but then i also let it cure for a few days. All of the other wilco's silcones have fungercides in them, however as far as i can tell from me research the £1 stuff doesn't


 
Thankyou very much.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

but are you sure i rather be safe and spend extra but if its fine and cheaper then it would be better to use and the fork out extra on live plants


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't use anything other than aquarium safe sealant for my phibs, there's no way I'd risk using anything else. Think about it, you may only be spending a quid on the sealant but then it could cost the lives of your £30 frogs, or you could spend a fiver on stuff you KNOW is safe for your phibs.

Spikebrit, what phibs do you use the wilkinsons stuff with?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Also, the fungicide in normal bathroom sealant is designed to last for many years to inhibit mould growth. The specific contents probably won't be shown because they wouldn't expect a human to ingest it (eat it) unless they're really stupid!

Aquarium sealant is really the only one I would trust with delicate amphibian skin. Why risk it?


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

well i know i will end up being safe . the auqarium silicone is what i normaly use anyway.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

If you value your livestock, aquarium sealant is the way to go, wouldnt trust anything else


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would stick with aquarium sealant, other stuff might be ok but I wouldnt risk it just to save a couple of quid.


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

...................I wrote out a long answer for the op but balls to it, some kid will say different. No ones listens on here.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

people do listen on here but there is some many diffrent veiws shame only one answer is ever right


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

EdGeorge said:


> ...................I wrote out a long answer for the op but balls to it, some kid will say different. No ones listens on here.


To be fair the OP did ask a question, and there are bound to be various ways of doing things, we all have our ways, but there is the odd occasion when the majority of us will all agree on one answer, which in turn could be wrong too.
However in this instance i think that cheap silicone is false economy, with the possible added twist of fungicides leaching out.

Ben


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

guys so is aquasafe (on ebay aprox £3.50) a viable option can i rest assured that all aquaria silicons are safe for darts/phibs? are there any preferences as to the best quality from the point of adesive properties of the silicon,or which is the best to work with oh and dude there is always someone listening to people who give their knowledge to others:notworthy:


----------

